# ARGENTINA: Primera Division - Torneo Inicial



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 29, 2013)

*HITS IN SEPTEMBER: 65,74% AVG. ODD: 1.58*
--------------------------------------------------------
 ® - 29/09 Tips

- Belgrano vs Racing Club @ 2.10


----------



## CaStRoF (Nov 1, 2013)

*COLÓN VS. NEWELL'S OLD BOYS 2*

http://int.soccerway.com/matches/20.../colon-de-santa-fe/newell-s-old-boys/1505335/

Colon poor team in weak form (0-1-7). They will be without Ramiez (topscorer 11/4) Moreno y Fabianesi (mf 8/0), Caire (df 4/0) y Leguizamón (9/0)

Newell's leading table (even with last two games without win), they ahave strong team







*ARSENAL VS. ALL BOYS 1*
http://int.soccerway.com/matches/20...al-de-sarandi/club-atletico-all-boys/1505339/

Arsenal without win in last two games but still just 3 points behind leaders Newell's. Good at home while All Boys without away win. All Boys weak tteam in bad form..

ARSENAL without suspneded Damián Pérez (df 12/1) y Nicolás Aguirre (mf 13/0)
All Boys will be wothout Battion (mf 7/1) and topscorer Matos (att 12/5


----------

